# Mantis?...



## Deleted member 30350 (Feb 14, 2015)

Could someone explain what is the tracker for please? I posted a feature request or something there, and was told to use the forums instead. I don't get it. I thought the reason for having a bug tracker was to have things not getting forgotten and buried in several pages worth of offtopic, which is exactly what happens with forums.

Also why is the tracker not mentioned anywhere on this site, and it's just a somewhat hidden link on GitHub? What's the purpose?


----------



## Jack0r (Feb 14, 2015)

Its a "Bug" tracker, not really a "feature request" tracker. And its not announced too much because people will just post what they think are bugs to it, often without checking if a certain problem was already reported or is maybe already known. Just check our Bug report forum.

And thus, the forum is the main place to gather the different inputs:
Feedback
Bugs
Requests
Questions

I am also not sure why you think that feature requests are buried. I guess many of jim`s plans for the future we`re inspired by them and also will be in the future. As well as the many features that have been added to OBS1 after being requested.


----------



## Deleted member 30350 (Feb 14, 2015)

Well even for bugs, apparently reporting them on Mantis gets pretty quick attention. I reported a few things on the forum and never got any reply, but yesterday I reported two things on Mantis, and within a few hours there were some commits posted in the code...


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 14, 2015)

Mantis's use is primarily for developers, both for current devs and potential new devs. The idea is that non-developers will post to the forums, and if a developer decides that it is Mantis-worthy, they will make a Mantis issue.

If you're reporting actual bugs that haven't been reported before, then it's probably fine, but feature requests (especially if you don't know if they are already planned or part of the intended design) should be posted first to the forums to determine how appropriate it is for Mantis.

Yes, people pay close attention to Mantis because there is a much higher signal-to-noise ratio, and has a bit more weight in terms of determining developer priorities, but that also means that people will get irked if posts are made there that are considered noise. So if you want to report a bug, be absolutely sure it is a real bug that hasn't been reported before, and have thorough steps to reproduce it.


----------



## rose61 (Mar 21, 2015)

I reported a few things on the forum and never got any reply, but yesterday I reported two things on Mantis...!!!


----------



## Jack0r (Mar 21, 2015)

@rose61: Your account is totally new and your post does not make sense.


----------

